

Galcon 2 Fully Funded on Kickstarter - tav
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/philhassey/galcon-2-galactic-conquest

======
tav
I wouldn't normally post a Kickstarter, but as a startup founder I've found
Galcon to be an amazingly fun way to take quick breaks. The best bit about it
is the community — which has a surprising number of fellow startup founders
who are really supportive. In recent games I've played with one of the guys
behind an a16z-funded startup, a TechStars founder and a YC alumni.

As a multi-player strategy game, Galcon [1] is a lot of fun! And the guy
behind the game, Phil Hassey, has made a lot of valuable open source
contributions to the Python community like tinypy [2]. So, if you are looking
for a good experience, Galcon 2 would be well worth it!

[1] <http://www.galcon.com/fusion/>

[2] <http://www.tinypy.org/>

